# Huntington Beach state park



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Looking to stay there next August but wanted some info before I book. Are the flies and mosquitoes bad in the camp ground and beach? Was there last year for a couple days and the flies on the north beach were terrible along with the mosquitoes in the wooded areas. Any info is greatly appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never had a problem on the beach, but it depends on wind direction. It doesn't take much to blow them onto you or off of you. Any wet wooded areas in SC are gonna be thick with mosquitoes in August, not much you can do about that.


----------



## Paul E (Sep 12, 2017)

Don’t walk around near the lagoon less you wanna be **********.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

How is the fishing there in September? Fished the inlet last year but that was early August but can come down anytime in September also


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Better than August. Closer to Oct is the best.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

sharkdrake said:


> How is the fishing there in September? Fished the inlet last year but that was early August but can come down anytime in September also


The later in the year the better, although in September you still have a chance for a King out at the end of the jetty.


----------

